# Bulova AccuSwiss??



## CamelJockey

I was browsing various watch sites looking for deals on Bulova watches, and came across this line called AccuSwiss. I have never heard of them before, and have never seen them sold at any retail store. Just checked out Bulova's own website and it doesn't even have them on it.

So what's the deal with them? Why aren't they on Bulova's website? Can someone tell me more about them?

I went to Amazon and looked at more, and really like this model


----------



## captainmorbid

It was briefly, Bulovas "Swiss made" premium lineup that has been discontinued. There are quite a few available for serious discounts on eBay as well. Good specs and Bulova quality, for the price.


Sent from my iPhone using paste and glitter.


----------



## MaxIcon

I think they were introduced in 2012 or so, and discontinued recently. I picked up one of the A15 reproductions, and like the look and feel of it a lot, though it's got some readability issues and the hands really should have been fully lumed. There's a full review of it in the forum that's spot-on. I've got my eye on a couple of the Gemini models as well. As captainmorbid said, the prices on ebay can't be beat. Good prices for decent Swiss movements, Bulova brand, and sapphire crystals, IMO.


----------



## brandon\

They replaced the Accutron line. Bulova branded the expansion of the 262khz Precisionist movements Accutron II - Moon Watch, Snorkel, Military, etc&#8230;. I assume they did it mostly to avoid confusion. But I also think the Accutron name fits better with the 262khz movement as opposed to automatic mechanical movements. They use Sellita movements. But I had no idea they were discontinued.

Here's mine:



















And here's the same watch from the seller I bought mine from. It's a little cheaper.

http://ebay.com/itm/Bulova-Accutron...alibrator-Blue-Dial-Dress-Watch-/302084268160


----------



## WichitaViajero

How are you liking your watch?


----------



## brandon\

WichitaViajero said:


> How are you liking your watch?


I like it. It's not a watch that I need to peel off my wrist. But I think it has a permanent place in my collection. It's just a nice all around watch for a good price. (When I first saw it, watcheshalfprice on eBay had it for $200. Then they upped it to $250 - and that's when I bought it. And then just before Christmas, it was down to $190.) Anyway, here are some quick thoughts and bullet points about it:

The good.
- It's a solid watch with all of the right stuff - Sellita SW200 automatic (Swiss-made ETA 2834 clone), sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, signed crown. The styling is pretty conservative - if you're looking for a standout attention-grabber, this isn't it. But it's really versatile - it looks great on leather straps and natos. Of course that's all subjective. But it can be sporty and casual or conservative and dressy - I'm sure the dress watch purists would argue that one.
- The crystal. Bulova does crystals really well. I had a 262 kHz military. That had a very beautiful crystal - but it was mineral. And this has a domed sapphire crystal - and it's done right. I'm not sure if it's single- or double-domed or if it has any anti-reflective coating, but it's just right. I had a Seiko SARG013. I had the domed sapphire swapped for a flat sapphire - the distortion and reflections were horrible. But this crystal has minimal reflections and just a little distortion around the edges. And you can read the watch at pretty sharp angles. In addition to all of that, it doesn't magnify like the domed sapphires on some dive watches - that drives me nuts.
- The lume. It is actually visible once yours eyes adjust to a dark room. The only thing I don't like is the pattern. There isn't any lume at 3, 6, 9, or 12 o'clock. It looks cool, but it's not practical for quick and easy time reading. I would have preferred a dot or shorter, abbreviated stock markers at those cardinal positions - it would have balanced out the lume better.

The bad.
- It's only rated as "Water Resistant", so I think that means it's only good for splashes - not even quick submersion. I know WR isn't a big deal for a watch of this style, but my SARB and VSA Alliance are rated at 100m. It's just one thing I have to be mindful of with this watch.
- The strap. It's pretty stiff and super long. I have 7.75-inch wrists and I had way more leftover strap (tail) than on any other strap I've ever used. And it has a deployant - which most people like - but I don't. But hardly any of my watches stay on the stock strap and I have plenty of straps so it wasn't a big deal.

Specs
39mm (42mm w/crown)
48mm lug-to-lug
10.5mm thick
20mm lugs


----------



## WichitaViajero

I see what you mean, with the lume, that's too bad.

Thanks for the review, I appreciate it! My wife gifted me a marine star chrono, it was beautiful, but the second hand would not reset to 0, it would only go back to 2, so after trying to exchange the watch, and seeing 3 of the same watches have the same problem, I just asked for the money back, and came across this automatics on the bay, and researching them, I landed on this page.

Most likely I will get me one, I think that I will go for the one with the blue sunburst dial. I think that the only thing missing from this line of watches is a screw down crown, imho.

Thanks again! Lovely watch you have there! and nice collection!


----------



## jeffaudit0821

brandon\ said:


> I like it. It's not a watch that I need to peel off my wrist. But I think it has a permanent place in my collection. It's just a nice all around watch for a good price. (When I first saw it, watcheshalfprice on eBay had it for $200. Then they upped it to $250 - and that's when I bought it. And then just before Christmas, it was down to $190.) Anyway, here are some quick thoughts and bullet points about it:
> 
> The good.
> - It's a solid watch with all of the right stuff - Sellita SW200 automatic (Swiss-made ETA 2834 clone), sapphire crystal, all stainless steel, signed crown. The styling is pretty conservative - if you're looking for a standout attention-grabber, this isn't it. But it's really versatile - it looks great on leather straps and natos. Of course that's all subjective. But it can be sporty and casual or conservative and dressy - I'm sure the dress watch purists would argue that one.
> - The crystal. Bulova does crystals really well. I had a 262 kHz military. That had a very beautiful crystal - but it was mineral. And this has a domed sapphire crystal - and it's done right. I'm not sure if it's single- or double-domed or if it has any anti-reflective coating, but it's just right. I had a Seiko SARG013. I had the domed sapphire swapped for a flat sapphire - the distortion and reflections were horrible. But this crystal has minimal reflections and just a little distortion around the edges. And you can read the watch at pretty sharp angles. In addition to all of that, it doesn't magnify like the domed sapphires on some dive watches - that drives me nuts.
> - The lume. It is actually visible once yours eyes adjust to a dark room. The only thing I don't like is the pattern. There isn't any lume at 3, 6, 9, or 12 o'clock. It looks cool, but it's not practical for quick and easy time reading. I would have preferred a dot or shorter, abbreviated stock markers at those cardinal positions - it would have balanced out the lume better.
> 
> The bad.
> - It's only rated as "Water Resistant", so I think that means it's only good for splashes - not even quick submersion. I know WR isn't a big deal for a watch of this style, but my SARB and VSA Alliance are rated at 100m. It's just one thing I have to be mindful of with this watch.
> - The strap. It's pretty stiff and super long. I have 7.75-inch wrists and I had way more leftover strap (tail) than on any other strap I've ever used. And it has a deployant - which most people like - but I don't. But hardly any of my watches stay on the stock strap and I have plenty of straps so it wasn't a big deal.
> 
> Specs
> 39mm (42mm w/crown)
> 48mm lug-to-lug
> 10.5mm thick
> 20mm lugs


 Mine has been a joy, bought it early last year and it has been perfect. Goes with a suit or casual and the movement is so accurate and quiet. Bought it for under $300 with the Black Leather strap I don't see any other automatic swiss for this good a quality at this price.


----------



## jeffaudit0821

The Accuswiss brand was started under Greg Thunn when he was President of Bulova, Citizen fired him in late 2015 and discontinued the brand, brought in some American born Citizen Watch executive. Bulova is pretty much strictly a Quartz watch company now with a few Automatics thrown in with Miyota movements. It is such a shame because the AccSwiss brand was really becoming respected and the watches were BANK; I own two. I just guessing but Citizens acqusition of Frederique Constant in 2016 probably played a roll in the Accuswiss demise and Mr. Thunn's departure. I am guessing but I think Bulova is just going to be an upper class Quartz Watch division of the Citizen empire of mediocre watches; to say I am disappointed is an understatement. Bulova was a great American brand with a great history. The built and operated a Watch Repair School in New York after WWII for disabled veterans where they got training and therapy at the same time. My mom worked for a Jewelry Travel Company and she introduced me to one of the paraplegic graduates, in a wheel chair. He let me use his loop and look into an automatic watch movement and told me to always buy Bulova, I have a collection. I will never buy a Citizens Watch but I am buying some of the old Accuswiss models. Maybe one day some patriotic rich guy will buy them back, if I win the lottery I will give it a shot.


----------



## jeffaudit0821

My Bulova Accuswiss, about a year old; factory black leather band, very accurate and reliable


----------



## yankeexpress

My 5 Accu-Swiss chronographs. The Tellaro are 7750 powered, the Murren may be as well or could have Sellita SW500.



The most expensive of the group was $359, the least $266.


----------



## Wolfsatz

I'll join the party.

20171001_122235 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

20170909_155136 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

1504987667403 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## J.D.B.

Why not? Threads not THAT old....


----------



## blacktuesday

Have the same Gemini. Didn't know they were discontinued.


----------



## tayloreuph

What were the movements in the 6 o'clock sub second watches? I've read about Selina SW200, but did those have a sub second register?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnMcKlane

Count me in !


----------



## Mikeman

The Murren has the SW-500 I read. Can you PM where you got the Murren from (Second from the right) and do you have any more pics of it closer up.
Wha is your take on the quality as I have been considerin getting one.


----------



## kuhar

My Swiss colection.


----------



## johnMcKlane

kuhar said:


> My Swiss colection.


what model are #1 #3
they are F_ing nice !


----------



## kuhar

johnMcKlane said:


> what model are #1 #3
> they are F_ing nice !


#1 Bulova Accutron Gemini GMT 63B154
#3 Bulova Accu Swiss A15 65A106 (PVD version of #4)


----------



## johnMcKlane

Thank you friend.


----------



## Drudge

Starting to really fall in love with the brand. I have the Military and the Murren below which is expecting a chrono companion in the next couple days


----------



## J.D.B.

tayloreuph said:


> What were the movements in the 6 o'clock sub second watches? I've read about Selina SW200, but did those have a sub second register?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The 63A120/21 have a 6497-type. Brand I don't know.


----------



## WichitaViajero

Drudge said:


> Starting to really fall in love with the brand. I have the Military and the Murren below which is expecting a chrono companion in the next couple days


what model is this? Love it!


----------



## Drudge

WichitaViajero said:


> what model is this? Love it!


Thank you! I bought this Bulova Murren model 63b176 when it went on sale on Evine for $199. They also have the 63b177 model that comes on a bracelet. If you're interested I would wait for another sale on Evine because they tend to discount pretty heavily.


----------



## Hodari D.

I can now claim membership in this club. Picked up the below pictured tellaro off eBay for $308. Can't beat that for a Swiss auto chrono.


----------



## yankeexpress

Tellaro is 7750










Above photo posted by WUS user @dote, in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/under-$500-automatic-chronograph-post-here-4507749-2.html


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Just picked up a Chronograph Accu Swiss "Murren" in rose gold. Should be getting it almost next day. Dang affordable Chronograph, specially if this 3 year warranty is true.


----------



## jamesmcd86

What's the name of this model?


----------



## peatnick

Accu-Swiss chronos










"I am defeated all the time; yet to victory born" RWE


----------



## wobbegong

Browsing through the forums and came across this old thread - I purchased a 63C112 AccuSwiss Chrono for my dad a few years ago which he's very happy with, really handsome piece and totally accurate.

Do not have an actual photo but it's identical to the one below.

Only problem he had was the automatic winder not always providing enough power so he had to manually wind every night - he now puts it in a watch winder box overnight and since then no issues (he's 86 so although very fit and active for his age maybe just doesn't move his wrist enough every day to properly operate the wind).


----------



## yankeexpress

yankeexpress said:


> My 5 Accu-Swiss chronographs. The Tellaro are 7750 powered, the Murren may be as well or could have Sellita SW500.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The most expensive of the group was $359, the least $266.


Fixed the pic links. These continue to be fabulous watches. The Murren reminds me of the Railmaster.


----------



## Drudge

Some of my AccuSwiss models:


----------



## carbon_dragon

Drudge said:


> Some of my AccuSwiss models:


I notice one of those is the calibration watches with the extra crown which uses an included hex screw tool to adjust the regulation control from the outside of the case, tied to the complication next to the crown.

I haven't seen any of these in person, but they intrigue me. Unfortunately, it's hard to find one with the calibration tool included. I would be very interested to know what people's experience with these calibration watches are. I would also like to know if it's possible to buy the tool separately if necessary and whether the size of the hex is a standard hex driver size if I can't. How good is the watch, how accurate out of the box and what success did you have regulating it?

I have to admit I didn't know much about these accu swiss watches either, I just thought of the accutron (I have my dad's old Accutron) but it is interesting.


----------



## Drudge

You don't need the tool that Bulova provides, a small hex key will work just fine. The calibration is super sensitive and it took me about 30 mins going back and forth but i dialed it in within 1 sec a day. Its definitely a unique piece and I'm happy to have one in my colleciton.


----------



## Drudge




----------



## uplockjock

Drudge said:


> You don't need the tool that Bulova provides, a small hex key will work just fine. The calibration is super sensitive and it took me about 30 mins going back and forth but i dialed it in within 1 sec a day. Its definitely a unique piece and I'm happy to have one in my colleciton.


Killer watch! The more I'm discovering Bulova, the more it's becoming my favorite brand. Fascinating watches!
,


----------



## carbon_dragon

Well I picked up a Calibrator. Initially it seems to have a fairly good amplitude (280 to 300) and not objectionable beat error (0-0.5ms) and depending on position it seems to be running at +9-+15s/d, but then I'm not sure it's completely wound AND my experience with my latest Seiko is that maybe it's a good idea to wear it for about a week to see if it settles in a little. Also to get an idea of how it runs on my wrist and what kind of time it gains under those conditions. So I figure I don't know much so far. But over the next few weeks, after giving it about a week, I can start using the calibrator tool to experiment on getting it a bit closer to steady single digits. Even though I'm not comfortable opening up case back, this watch will let me get a tiny sense of what it's like to regulate a watch. Should be educational.

Note this one happened to come with the tool, but I suspect my hex wrench set would have worked too. Glad to use the real tool though. Cool idea and it says Accutron and that makes me think of my Dad's old Accutron.


----------



## carbon_dragon

My Accutron/AccuSwiss Calibrator eventually was calibrated to +1/3s/d in normal wear. A very good, very nice looking watch. I am wondering if I should snap up a blue one on a bracelet while they are there. Nice watch. Shame Bulova is now owned by Citizen. I appreciate their Eco Drives but their website looks pretty scrubbed of their history now.


----------



## Nokie

You can still get some great deals on their discontinued Accu-Swiss line if you shop around.

They are excellent watches for their price point, IMHO.


----------



## Wolfsatz

carbon_dragon said:


> My Accutron/AccuSwiss Calibrator eventually was calibrated to +1/3s/d in normal wear. A very good, very nice looking watch. I am wondering if I should snap up a blue one on a bracelet while they are there. Nice watch. Shame Bulova is now owned by Citizen. I appreciate their Eco Drives but their website looks pretty scrubbed of their history now.


Welcome to the Global Market. Citizen will never let Bulova Grow or show their Shine as it truly deserves... I do also love my Eco Drives... but Bulova in many aspects is superior or at least on par with some of the watches they've developed.

Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## NTMG

I just bought a 64B124 (Rose Gold brown dial). New anyone have this watch?


----------



## Wolfsatz

NTMG said:


> I just bought a 64B124 (Rose Gold brown dial). New anyone have this watch?


I do.. look above.. just a different color scheme!


----------



## NTMG

What movement is in the watch?


----------



## brandon\

NTMG said:


> What movement is in the watch?


SW200


----------



## ReallyBored

NTMG said:


> What movement is in the watch?


What watch are you asking about?

I have two three-hander Murrens. One has a 2824-2, the other has an SW200.

I have no idea what's in the Calibrator.


----------



## tayloreuph

Rose gold PVD Percheron

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NTMG

The 64B124 murrens


----------



## NTMG




----------



## NTMG

Can you overwind this watch?


----------



## ReallyBored

NTMG said:


> View attachment 15574504


Hey that's a nice Murren!

Both of mine are stainless steel, but that gold really makes it stand out!

You'll have to open it up to find out if it is an ETA or a Sellita. I was surprised to find an ETA in one of mine. I had assumed that both had Sellitas inside. And no, you shouldn't be able to overwind the movement.


----------



## NTMG

I can only wind it about 10-15 times then it stops like a mechanical watch would. It also does not start moving after I wind until I shake the watch back and forth, then it runs great. Also when I wind the watch I can hear what sounds like the rotor swirling around.


----------



## Wolfsatz

Mine does not over wind.. and I cannot hear of feel the rotor...I can hear and feel the rotor on the 7750

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## ReallyBored

NTMG said:


> I can only wind it about 10-15 times then it stops like a mechanical watch would. It also does not start moving after I wind until I shake the watch back and forth, then it runs great. Also when I wind the watch I can hear what sounds like the rotor swirling around.


Hi NTMG.

If the rotor is spinning when you wind the crown, the watch might have an issue with its reverser wheels. It might need fresh lubrication. That would also explain why you feel as though the crown stops after 10-15 winds: what you're feeling is a build up of friction in the gears as you wind. It might be a good idea to bring it to a watchmaker for a full service. The Murren is a six year old model, so it's entering that time frame where the watches will start to require service anyway. Once the movement is cleaned a properly lubricated everything ought to work smoothly.


----------



## NTMG

Thanks, I sent it back for a replacement. The replacement might do the same since it is 6 years old also.


----------



## WatchesForHim

WichitaViajero said:


> I see what you mean, with the lume, that's too bad.
> 
> Thanks for the review, I appreciate it! My wife gifted me a marine star chrono, it was beautiful, but the second hand would not reset to 0, it would only go back to 2, so after trying to exchange the watch, and seeing 3 of the same watches have the same problem, I just asked for the money back, and came across this automatics on the bay, and researching them, I landed on this page.
> 
> Most likely I will get me one, I think that I will go for the one with the blue sunburst dial. I think that the only thing missing from this line of watches is a screw down crown, imho.
> 
> Thanks again! Lovely watch you have there! and nice collection!


Hey there. You probably know this by now... There is a way to reset / recalibrate the position of the Chrono Seconds hand to zero instead of the 2 second marker. (i.e. On your Marine Star)

Sometimes when I receive a watch in the mail it has this problem and then I quickly preform the necessary steps to get it reliably at zero.

This reset error situation can also occur if the battery dies while the Crono is in use. So the watch makers put in a way to correct it.


----------



## WatchesForHim

Drudge said:


> Some of my AccuSwiss models:


Okay I want these.

Almost got your Murren but in Blue for about $300.

Almost got your Calibrator in black.

I like the last one too.


----------



## WatchesForHim

Perform the necessary steps***
Nvmd I learned how to edit the comment lol.


----------



## Drudge

WatchesForHim said:


> Okay I want these.
> 
> Almost got your Murren but in Blue for about $300.
> 
> Almost got your Calibrator in black.
> 
> I like the last one too.


Those watches are still in my collection


----------

